# So I built another splitter...



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

This splitter will be #4. First splitter I built was stolen, 2nd splitter was to replace that one and the last one I built was to sell and it sold pretty quick. I had an offer on splitter #2 that I could t really refuse so that's how #4 came about. I didn't spend much time taking pictures this time because time was at a minimum. My first born was due on July 24 and we were hoping he would hold off till the 1st so that was my planned dead line. Well to say the least I didn't make my August 1st dead line but the baby boy did.. JUST! 12:22 am on the first we were headed for the hospital.. Apparently he did t want to come out any time soon and wanted to make moma work for it! At 2:03 pm William made an appearance and life will never be the same. We spent 4 days at the hospital (I snuck out a few times to get the house ready and sadly get a few more things done on the splitter.. Any way, kids out and a week later the splitter was done and painted. 















Loading the beam up in the truck to take to work and cut it down to size





Pusher plate set up and tacked





Pusher plate welded with 1/16" dual shield wire.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

Tapatalk is being a pain in the azz so bare with me.


----------



## Cheesecutter (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats on the new son. I don't blame you for sneaking out of the hospital... sitting in there sucks, besides Mama and baby needed their rest so leaving was an unselfish act on your part. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

Angle of the 4ways have since then been made greater.










Tank and axle





Tank and axle mounted and starting on the log table





Log table done and engine and valve mounted.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

Log rack





Torsion axle cut down and mounted on tank, took a total of 4" off the torsion part of the axle to soften the ride some.






Engine and tung 





Engine guard





Meat tenderizer-wood grippers


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

Log lift

Kinda went into just get it done mode and didn't get many more pictures. So here's what I think is the final project. I'm sure I will tweak some things here and there but that's to be expected.

























Levers all different heights in ease of grappling the one you want an one one at a time. Tallest is the splitting ram, stock height is the 4-way, shortest is the log lift. 

That's really all I have for pictures right now.


----------



## flashhole (Aug 18, 2013)

I think you have more steel in that splitter than they had in the World Trade Center. 

Looks great. Did you get better with each progressive build?


----------



## flashhole (Aug 18, 2013)

What motor did you use?


----------



## flashhole (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh ... congrats on the new son. Please don't tell us his middle name is Robert.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

flashhole said:


> What motor did you use?



Picked up the kohler command pro 14hp from northern tool while it was on sale.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Oh ... congrats on the new son. Please don't tell us his middle name is Robert.



Thanks and yeah it's Robert... I know I know.. It's her fathers name though so.....


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

flashhole said:


> I think you have more steel in that splitter than they had in the World Trade Center.
> 
> Looks great. Did you get better with each progressive build?



The last three splitters I built were the horz-vertical wedge style so this one was a whole new ball game.. It was an experience for sure!


----------



## flashhole (Aug 18, 2013)

So you will have to teach young Billy Bob how to build splitters. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## walexa07 (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome!! 

What do you figure you have in it and would you be interested in building another to sale?

Thanks,

Waylan


----------



## wndwlkr (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks really nice, good Fab work for sure !


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

wndwlkr said:


> Looks really nice, good Fab work for sure !



Thanks, the project wouldn't have took nearly as long if I wouldn't be so picky on every time and over think most everything.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 18, 2013)

That splitter is simply a masterpiece... Built by a man that is very picky about everything he does and that right there is how a masterpiece is made!! I could only dream of a splitter like that! 

Good work man!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> That splitter is simply a masterpiece... Built by a man that is very picky about everything he does and that right there is how a masterpiece is made!! I could only dream of a splitter like that!
> 
> Good work man!!



Thanks mike! I bet you will get more use out of it then me really...


----------



## TFPace (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a fine piece of work. I make my living welding and I appreciate top-shelf craftsmanship. Very well done.
The tor-flex axle is money well spent.

Have you considered a removable hitch? I know what it's like to have favorite piece of equipment stolen. I have built several trailers that have easily removed hitches. Sadly, if a thief wants it baldy enough they'll find away.

Cheers on the birth of baby!

All the best,

Tom


----------



## angelo c (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats on William Robert,
I been looking at a few tw5's lately for a friend and yours has them beat. Ild pay for one if you had it for sale in the " reasonable $ range. HOw about #5 ???

Feel free to PM a price.

Oh and my "dream splitter" would have a small diesel engine powering it. Better on fuel. Lower peak hp more torque where you need it. 

Ill keep dreaming


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice build. Always nice when you can build with clean new steel rather than some stuff you dug up behind the barn.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

MNGuns said:


> Very nice build. Always nice when you can build with clean new steel rather than some stuff you dug up behind the barn.










It wasn't all clean...


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 18, 2013)

Been a fabricator most of my life. This is some of the best work I've seen. Everything done to a high standard, 
the cutting, welding and design are all top notch. Rep for ya!


----------



## Dogsout (Aug 18, 2013)

One word. WOW!! Rep sent.


----------



## hupte (Aug 18, 2013)

how many hours did it take to build??


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the great compliments guys, I would be lying if I didn't say more then a few times I went back and changed things. I'm sure I will yet in the future. Not sure on the hours spent but it was a solid month and change working on it after work and on weekends. Things may have went a little quicker if I would have had the engine and a few other things when I needed them in the build process and always needing to either dig in the scrap pile at work or go pay top dollar at the steel shop. Nothing about this one was really cheap or simple. Really it seemed for a while that nothing was going right and I was going more backwards then forward on the project..


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 18, 2013)

Rep sent. Your work is unbelievable in my book.

I have a question (maybe a dumb one). How does the 4-way work? It seems set back a great distance from the initial wedge and where the ram would stop. It looks like the ram wouldn't be able to complete the secondary splits.


----------



## ft. churchill (Aug 18, 2013)

I work in a maint. shop and I am one of the fabricators. Yours is a well thought out design and your craftsmanship is what made American products famous around the world.


----------



## Gavman (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes as mentioned a very nice looking well made splitter.... great job


----------



## zogger (Aug 19, 2013)

Unreal man! I can work with wood but sadly my metal work expertise is limited to small parts and repairs mostly, especially welding, where I still suck at it....I'd love to be able to build something 1/4 as nice!


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 19, 2013)

*Beautiful Workmanship*

Absolutely a beautiful job. No ifs ands or buts about it. You are a true master craftsman.

Nosmo


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 19, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Rep sent. Your work is unbelievable in my book.
> 
> I have a question (maybe a dumb one). How does the 4-way work? It seems set back a great distance from the initial wedge and where the ram would stop. It looks the ram wouldn't be able to complete the secondary splits.



You are correct, some pieces will not be able to get split completely. You will need to use the next round to push it through to complete the split. It is a downfall but the trade off is removable and replaceable attachments, such as a 6way. To me that made it worth it.


----------



## cnice_37 (Aug 19, 2013)

You had me at 'torsion axle'.... wow no wonder you sold the other if it's any where as nice.

And congrats old man, my second was a boy just turned 3 months yesterday. I hear you on where to find the time.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work and layout. Great to see something like this being built at home. Trust me, I know what is involved and your skills show.


----------



## fin460 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Very Nice*

This splitter impressed me, by design, details, and skill/craftsmanship shown. Keep up the good work I would like to own a splitter like that, but doubt I could afford it.


----------



## Hinerman (Aug 19, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> You are correct, some pieces will not be able to get split completely. You will need to use the next round to push it through to complete the split. It is a downfall but the trade off is removable and replaceable attachments, such as a 6way. To me that made it worth it.



Ah ha, I see your point. I knew you had a reason for designing it that way.


----------



## richv70 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great Work, rep sent!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 19, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Ah ha, I see your point. I knew you had a reason for designing it that way.



I thought the same thing you did a few times but just weighed the pros and cons and for me this was my best option. I my or may not regret it later. I'm sure that I will never really be "done" with this splitter. I'm sure through time it will keep evolving.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 19, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Ah ha, I see your point. I knew you had a reason for designing it that way.



I thought the same thing you did a few times but just weighed the pros and cons and for me this was my best option. I my or may not regret it later. I'm sure that I will never really be "done" with this splitter. I'm sure through time it will keep evolving.


----------



## angelo c (Aug 19, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> You are correct, some pieces will not be able to get split completely. You will need to use the next round to push it through to complete the split. It is a downfall but the trade off is removable and replaceable attachments, such as a 6way. To me that made it worth it.



we had a 6way for a TW6 and sold it after a few weeks. it doesn't work well unless you have "pecker poles"( i.e. European old growth hardwood.) any knots and the stress from Jamming the wood through just got scary. one thing I wished for on the TW6 was an adjustable 4way that went flush....just like you did. with really large nasty stuff its easier to bust them in 1/2 then redo them into 1/4s. it got old having to take the 4way off because it didn't go flush. Nice work


----------



## 4seasons (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nice work. Normally by the time I finish a project I just slap some paint on it so I can get it going. You really spent some time and made it look nice. I just have one question. Isn't that exhaust pointed straight at the operator?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 19, 2013)

Good catch on the exhaust! You are correct. I haven't got that far yet.. I'm either going to order a turn down or make one.. Since I'm a tight azz my bet goes to making one... I kinda wanted to just get it out of the shop and let the project sit for a while. Spend some time with the wife and kid.


----------



## BP021 (Aug 19, 2013)

very nice build..I'm jealous.


----------



## Vermonster (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow!! That looks like a million bucks. Excellent work.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 19, 2013)

Alex,
Have to agree with everyone here...top notch work! You are a pretty good welder arent you!!!!!!
Maybe I will get to use the Master Splitter one of these days. How is your wood supply for this winter? Can we use it soon?
Looks like a million, Bud.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:

Ron


----------



## milkie62 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great looking machine !!! What type of welder are you using and what are you cutting the steel with ?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 19, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Alex,
> Have to agree with everyone here...top notch work! You are a pretty good welder arent you!!!!!!
> Maybe I will get to use the Master Splitter one of these days. How is your wood supply for this winter? Can we use it soon?
> Looks like a million, Bud.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:
> ...



Wood supply?? Ummm what's that? Use it soon? You can use it when ever you want buddy!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 19, 2013)

milkie62 said:


> Great looking machine !!! What type of welder are you using and what are you cutting the steel with ?



%90 of all the welding is done with my trusty Hobart handler 180 with plenty of preheat, .035 wire, and 75/25 shielding gas. I've ran many of miles of wire through that machine and she still runs like new! The rest of the welding was done with a miller delta weld 652 running 1/16 flux core with co2 as a shielding gas. 
I cut a lot of the plate steel with just a hand torch and on some pieces I was lucky enough to use the torch track burner at work. Every thing else was either cut with the cut-off wheel or my 6" bandsaw. I did however cut the beam to Lenth on the do-al bandsaw at work. The last three were done with a cut-off wheel and I really didn't wanna do that again... I would love to have some larger tools but I'm working out of a two stall garage and space is limited.


----------



## Joesell (Aug 20, 2013)

That thing is super nice! I'd like to copy it, but I'm afraid mine would turn out like a Chinese build. I don't have nearly the skills you do. I'd still like to give it a try some day. 

I know your busy with the new born, but you might consider writing up a detailed set of plans. I know I'd be interested in paying something for all your time spent planning and trying different things. With all the interest your getting, I bet there would be quit a few people interested in some plans.

Think about it.


----------



## BP021 (Aug 20, 2013)

Joesell said:


> That thing is super nice! I'd like to copy it, but I'm afraid mine would turn out like a Chinese build. I don't have nearly the skills you do. I'd still like to give it a try some day.
> 
> I know your busy with the new born, but you might consider writing up a detailed set of plans. I know I'd be interested in paying something for all your time spent planning and trying different things. With all the interest your getting, I bet there would be quit a few people interested in some plans.
> 
> Think about it.



I built mine similar, not nearly as nice or commercial looking. I'd just rather pay the man to build it for me, it's a lot of work: msp_biggrin: I'm thinking of upgrading mine in the spring.


----------



## Joesell (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd rather pay for one too. Unfortunately, I know I wouldn't be able to afford it. If I could I'd buy one for sure. But in the mean time, I'd rather have actual plans, and a parts list to go off of. I'd be happy to shell out a couple bucks for that.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 22, 2013)

Bump bump this splitter is definitely worth keeping on page one!


----------



## wndwlkr (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm real interested on feedback as to how well the wedge design works. Looks awesome to me. Master builder for sure. Might use some of your design on my next splitter. If thats ok with the OP. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wndwlkr (Aug 22, 2013)

Triple AAA+++ on this project !!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Bump bump this splitter is definitely worth keeping on page one!



Thanks mike. 

Since I have posted this I have made a few changes so far. A few changes that I pretty much knew and planned on doing but figured I would wait and see. Kinda to test the waters. No pictures to post yet but at least I can keep who ever is interested up to date. 
Changes so far are but not limited to.
-Changed the log lift support/log back stock. Reason: I did not like how high the support went up on the lift it self. Now from a side view it looks like a giant hockey stick.
-Added a pinned support bracket to the log lift for transport and storage mode. I planned on doing this but was undecided on how I wanted to. 
Reason: unwanted strain on cylinder and valve seals. 

I have somewhat started on the exhaust deflector but that's low priority on the to do list. 

I'm sure there will be more changes to come the more and more I use it.


----------



## bert0168 (Aug 22, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Thanks mike.
> 
> Added a pinned support bracket to the log lift for transport and storage mode. I planned on doing this but was undecided on how I wanted to.
> Reason: unwanted strain on cylinder and valve seals.



Dude has got some SKILZ!!

And I'm gonna steal this little mod for my log lift :matrix:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 22, 2013)

bert0168 said:


> Dude has got some SKILZ!!
> 
> And I'm gonna steal this little mod for my log lift :matrix:



I wish I was half as talented as he is!


----------



## bert0168 (Aug 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I wish I was half as talented as he is!



IDK man, I've seen those chain vises you make, pretty impressive


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you. I wish I could weld as half as good as he does


----------



## chadihman (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice work Man!!!!!! That's some really impressive fab work. You got the skill for sure. I also enjoy designing and building my own stuff. I haven't done a splitter yet but will some day. Fast is what I want so a big engine and pump will be needed. My chainsaw dyno was my last project. Next is a hog roaster then probably a super splitter.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 22, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Nice work Man!!!!!! That's some really impressive fab work. You got the skill for sure. I also enjoy designing and building my own stuff. I haven't done a splitter yet but will some day. Fast is what I want so a big engine and pump will be needed. My chainsaw dyno was my last project. Next is a hog roaster then probably a super splitter.



I really enjoyed your chainsaw Dyno build that was cool man!!! 

A man is only limited by his imagination. 

This splitter is on my way home from work and let me tell you personally it is top shelf !!


----------



## flashhole (Aug 23, 2013)

I want to see a picture of the hog roaster.


----------



## Zale (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## MarineScott (Aug 24, 2013)

WOW! That is impressive. Did you put a cup holder on it!


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 24, 2013)

You sir have a talent for sure!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. Hope I will get some use out of it in the next few weeks and post back that it actually splits wood... Here are a few updates that I have done. 






Log lift support for transport and storage. On the bolted end there are derlin washers used to eliminate and noise from vibration. I hate vibration noise! 





Updated log back stop.





Exhaust turndown/deflector. Just a 90 degree copper elbow silver soldered to a exhaust flange I hacked together out of a scrap piece of 14ga.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 27, 2013)

Bump bump let's keep this on top


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Bud, have you had a chance to use the new splitter yet?
I know its too hot to be thinking about doin much with firewood here lately, but just wondering.Welding in this heat isnt much fun is it?

Ron


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 28, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Hey Bud, have you had a chance to use the new splitter yet?
> I know its too hot to be thinking about doin much with firewood here lately, but just wondering.Welding in this heat isnt much fun is it?
> 
> Ron



Split one round with it, that's it. I was considering this weekend maybe but probably not going to happen.. I'm sure you know all to well how terrible it is in a welding shop right now. I have an old school thermometer and since Monday it has pegged it out every day, goes up to 120..


----------



## Vermonster (Aug 28, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Split one round with it, that's it. I was considering this weekend maybe but probably not going to happen.. I'm sure you know all to well how terrible it is in a welding shop right now. I have an old school thermometer and since Monday it has pegged it out every day, goes up to 120..



Holy smoke!! I'd heard there was a heat wave in the Midwest, but hadn't realized it was that bad. That weather is not fit for man nor beast. Stay cool and drink lots of um....liquids. Nice splitter!!


IA Weather Alert - weather.com


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet work on the splitter. Would love to have one that nice (mine looks remarkably like an Axe). Oh and Robert is by far the best name you could have given your child, congrats.


----------



## TheOldBiker (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice work, I appreciate the craftsmanship. Really, your wood splitter is a work of art.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 29, 2013)

Warfarin said:


> Sweet work on the splitter. Would love to have one that nice (mine looks remarkably like an Axe). Oh and Robert is by far the best name you could have given your child, congrats.



I'm confused I thought his name was William......


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I'm confused I thought his name was William......



William Robert

No added nick names.....


----------



## dwasifar (Aug 29, 2013)

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 29, 2013)

dwasifar said:


> That is a thing of beauty.



That is an understatement..


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 1, 2013)

Used the splitter for the first time today, it was a learning experience for sure. I used it for about 3 hours today and I still grab the wrong lever here and there. The paint used to look good but that's to be expected. Log lift and work table are awesome in my book. I would 4 way split the the 20-24"oak rounds then put 3 of the pieces on the lift abs lower them out of the way, 4 way split the 4th then keep feeding the other pieces through. For my wood stove 10-12" rounds split 4way is the perfect size. If a guy could strictly that size a guy could get a whole lot done in a very short time. At one time u put 12 pieces on the log lift, no pieces smaller then 8" and was really nice not having to move around a lot to feel the splitter. Splitter has plenty of power so far, I've 4way split the 14" red elm with ease. Temp today was 88 degrees and the highest the oil temp was 125-130. Over all I'm pretty happy for how little I have used it. Here are a few pictures. 





The pile before




Midway




Midway




Finished








The splitter is back there I swear!


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like it worked very well. I really like the log lift and table, it saves a lot of extra bending over and saves time, too.
The oil stayed plenty cool--how big is the reservoir (tank). I think the maiden voyage went well!!!!!

Ron


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 1, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Looks like it worked very well. I really like the log lift and table, it saves a lot of extra bending over and saves time, too.
> The oil stayed plenty cool--how big is the reservoir (tank). I think the maiden voyage went well!!!!!
> 
> Ron



The whole hydro system has just over 15 gallons. I just wish I had more room to split. Pile got awfully big in no time! Splitting went really quick when I had my brother feeding the log lift. I assume he thinks if he helps he will be able to barrow it when he starts on his wood supply..


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 1, 2013)

Me thinks I need to get my step dad's 6 ton dump trailer and an elevator. That'd really speed up the process.


I think we need a splitter gtg.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Me thinks I need to get my step dad's 6 ton dump trailer and an elevator. That'd really speed up the process.
> 
> 
> I think we need a splitter gtg.



We better get some wood to split then! Elevator would be the chitz!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 1, 2013)

I had an elevator a year ago before I met you......


----------



## Vermonster (Sep 1, 2013)

Good to see some of that paint rubbed off the wedge on that beauty. Once again, very nice job. Wish it was mine.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 1, 2013)

Vermonster said:


> Good to see some of that paint rubbed off the wedge on that beauty. Once again, very nice job. Wish it was mine.



I will always have room at my place for that one Alex!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 1, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> The whole hydro system has just over 15 gallons. I just wish I had more room to split. Pile got awfully big in no time! Splitting went really quick when I had my brother feeding the log lift. I assume he thinks if he helps he will be able to barrow it when he starts on his wood supply..



Nice splitter Alex!!
Yes, it sure is nice when someone is feeding ya rounds!!
And work tables are the shizz!!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 1, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Nice splitter Alex!!
> Yes, it sure is nice when someone is feeding ya rounds!!
> And work tables are the shizz!!!



Thanks Matt, I was worried that I wouldn't like this style of splitter. Takes some thinking with the adjustable 4way but over time I'm sure it will be second nature.


----------



## john_bud (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice splitter. I like the lift. Been splitting for a couple weeks now and the back could really use a rest after putting 36" oak butt ends up on the splitter. Even after sawing them in half!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 2, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Thanks Matt, I was worried that I wouldn't like this style of splitter. Takes some thinking with the adjustable 4way but over time I'm sure it will be second nature.



I would soooo love to have an adjustable 4 way on my big splitter... 
After using your splitter a while, I bet you would like to have about 10 cord of perfect 10-12" rounds... 
Those are the ultimate in efficiency for making firewood...
:msp_wink:


----------



## dwasifar (Sep 2, 2013)

That splitter's so powerful they have to block off the street when you use it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 2, 2013)

dwasifar said:


> That splitter's so powerful they have to block off the street when you use it.



Lolololol


----------



## farmboss45 (Sep 2, 2013)

NICE LOOKING SPLITTER!!! Too bad they don't stay that pretty for long though. Fabrication looks like very quality work too!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I would soooo love to have an adjustable 4 way on my big splitter...
> After using your splitter a while, I bet you would like to have about 10 cord of perfect 10-12" rounds...
> Those are the ultimate in efficiency for making firewood...
> :msp_wink:



That's what we should do Matt, save all our 10 and 12 inch rounds for the gtg. You bring your splitter and we will have races!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 2, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> That's what we should do Matt, save all our 10 and 12 inch rounds for the gtg. You bring your splitter and we will have races!



As long as we load the wood in my truck after I'm game!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 2, 2013)

Heck yeah!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 2, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> That's what we should do Matt, save all our 10 and 12 inch rounds for the gtg. You bring your splitter and we will have races!



If it's red oak, I'll put the 6 way on...
No charge for all the freaking schrapnel it makes...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 2, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> If it's red oak, I'll put the 6 way on...
> No charge for all the freaking schrapnel it makes...



6 way eh? I suppose I could weld one up quick... Maybe I'll send the kohler to Shaun for a day or two.. Knowing him I would get it back and have to run part nytro in it..


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 2, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> 6 way eh? I suppose I could weld one up quick... Maybe I'll send the kohler to Shaun for a day or two.. Knowing him I would get it back and have to run part nytro in it..



I've got an 18 horse twin I could put together. And then send it to Shaun.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 2, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> 6 way eh? I suppose I could weld one up quick... Maybe I'll send the kohler to Shaun for a day or two.. Knowing him I would get it back and have to run part nytro in it..



The 6 way usually just makes a big mess...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 2, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> The 6 way usually just makes a big mess...



Pretty much the only time I planned to use a 6-way for was up north for the charity cuts.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 2, 2013)

mx_racer428 said:


> Pretty much the only time I planned to use a 6-way for was up north for the charity cuts.



Ok.. If I make it up there, I wanna run it!!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 2, 2013)

How big a cylinder are you using. Plus how many gallons per minute are you pumping? Or pump rated at. Splitter looks great. 



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 2, 2013)

sam-tip said:


> How big a cylinder are you using. Plus how many gallons per minute are you pumping? Or pump rated at. Splitter looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2



22gpm pump, 5" cylinder


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 2, 2013)

That so good of your work

I hate you :msp_tongue::msp_thumbup:


----------



## angelo c (Sep 2, 2013)

A friend of mine had a 6way on a TW-6 a few years ago, it was almost useless unless you had peckerpoles with absolute knot free pines.
what a mess as well. Jammed all the time and stressed the head too much for my comfort. 18hp Honda moaned every time we tried to 'use' it.

4 for go- 6 for show !!!!


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks. You made this one for power. 5 inch cylinder will go through almost anything. 



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 2, 2013)

4 for go- 6 for show !!!![/QUOTE said:


> That's catchy! I like it!


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 4, 2013)

Iam a little slow to respond,been busy and my 10yr old girl used up way too much data watching utube so had to pace usage! as always your work shines,having access to the rite tools makes it much easier also.anxious to use it,u know since u will be getting wood out here u can leave that pile of steel in the barn.lol:hmm3grin2orange:
i want to get my 20,000lb,3point winch built ,but time has its constraints!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 4, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> Iam a little slow to respond,been busy and my 10yr old girl used up way too much data watching utube so had to pace usage! as always your work shines,having access to the rite tools makes it much easier also.anxious to use it,u know since u will be getting wood out here u can leave that pile of steel in the barn.lol:hmm3grin2orange:
> i want to get my 20,000lb,3point winch built ,but time has its constraints!



Think the winch will have to be a "post" wood gathering project. Building this splitter put me behind the game and this lil one ing lap really isn't carrying his share of the load either.. The pile of wood sits exactly like I left it this weekend..


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 5, 2013)

ya i know,it sucks to have priorities other than what u want,:confused2:,but such is life:bang:

gotta do whats necessary ,we all know if mama aint happy nobody happy!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 5, 2013)

hoskvarna said:


> ya i know,it sucks to have priorities other than what u want,:confused2:,but such is life:bang:
> 
> gotta do whats necessary ,we all know if mama aint happy nobody happy!



If the BABY ain't happy nobody's happy!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 10, 2013)

So I finally got to tun this splitter last night and let me tell you this.... IS KICKS AZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!! If we had a dump trailer and an elevator I could run that splitter all day. Figuring out the levers is one thing but boy its fun run


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Sep 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> So I finally got to tun this splitter last night and let me tell you this.... IS KICKS AZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!! If we had a dump trailer and an elevator I could run that splitter all day. Figuring out the levers is one thing but boy its fun run



Thanks buddy. If your going from a single lever valve it sure makes you think a little. I'll add that the cycle time with the 22gpm pump and 5"x24" cylinder is right on 12secs. Not the fastest by any means but it takes no time to unload the log lift-loading table. We did play a little bit and mike set a few pieces of wood in sideways and it cut right through it with ease. Mike was even stacking the pieces two pieces at a time. I've took a few half chunks on before but he trumped me there. Sure glad I went with the taller wedge and HD pusher plate.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thia deserves a anotha bump


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 13, 2013)

approximately what do you have in it total?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 13, 2013)

Rather not disclose that since I build and sell splitters like this on the side.. I'll give you a hint, there by no means cheap the build


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 13, 2013)

Very nice build. The only thing I would change is to mount the hydraulic filter assembly in the vertical position to make the process less messy.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 13, 2013)

OH_Varmntr said:


> Very nice build. The only thing I would change is to mount the hydraulic filter assembly in the vertical position to make the process less messy.



Thank you, I debated on the filter location for a while, I figured I rather spill some oil changing the filter rather then putting it in harms way for getting hit while under pressure.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Nov 13, 2013)

I understand, sometimes you have to sacrifice a little in order to save critical components. Definitely don't want to lose a filter and spray 130ish degree oil on somebody.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 16, 2013)

I love using it!!


----------



## m37 (Nov 16, 2013)

great build, I love It.


----------



## joedodge (Nov 16, 2013)

That is amazing...Great work.. Wouldn't mind building something a little simpiler for myself..Inspirational for sure...


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice! What is that you are splitting? That's big size wood!! Makes the log lift so much more appreciated!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Nice! What is that you are splitting? That's big size wood!! Makes the log lift so much more appreciated!


That is red elm less than a mile from my house. Dbh was almost 40" and no bark on it!!


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Nov 18, 2013)

If you are selling them are you taking orders anytime in the future. I have just started looking for a splitter with a log lift and 6 way wedge to upgrade from my vertical/horizonal splitter I currently have. Can you PM me or email me if you are interested. Not in any sort of a rush until next fall/winter seasons. I have enough split for this season. Thank you.


----------



## Jamie0700 (Nov 26, 2013)

angelo c said:


> Congrats on William Robert,
> I been looking at a few tw5's lately for a friend and yours has them beat. Ild pay for one if you had it for sale in the " reasonable $ range. HOw about #5 ???
> 
> Feel free to PM a price.
> ...





mx_racer428 said:


> Tapatalk is being a pain in the azz so bare with me.


----------



## Jamie0700 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm interested in one built., price, eta, etc.... 912-614-2110


----------



## Milkman31 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok Thats awsome now where is the video and a 6 or 7 min video YouTube that thing


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll try and get a longer video some time of the splitter in various states of use.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you have a reducer or anything in for the log lift? Or are you just easy on the lever for it? Mine is awful touchy at times and thinking of restricting the flow to slow it down a little.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 27, 2013)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Do you have a reducer or anything in for the log lift? Or are you just easy on the lever for it? Mine is awful touchy at times and thinking of restricting the flow to slow it down a little.



The log lift does have a plug with a 3/32orifice in the lines to slow it down.


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Nov 27, 2013)

Where did you install that orfice? On the return line?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 27, 2013)

GM_Grimmy said:


> Where did you install that orfice? On the return line?


There 3/8" lines and orifice on both


----------



## Bighat (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm in the process of collecting a material to build a splitter and I like you build. I was wondering thickness steel you used to box the end of the H-beam? Also, I would like to know the thickness of the steel used in the wedge and the device behind the wedge that the 4-way wedge rides on?


----------



## fred bergman (Feb 25, 2015)

W O W great job! looks like my dream splitter


----------

